# Warwick cruise to East Mids - Meet at BP Services 9.30!!!



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

I thought it would be good to tie in with Nick's cruise on the 25th March.....I'll be setting up a Warwick based cruise for after Easter for the Cotswolds area but I fancy trying out Nick's route! 8)

Lets make the 25th a big joint cruise! I can even sense some sunshine.....  8)

OK - its only a week away!! 8)

I propose to meet at the BP Services on the Northbound A46 just after the M40 junction.

Location CV35 8RH.

Time of meeting - 9.30 for 9.45 leaving and then we can head across to the M1. 8)

the services are located about a mile from the M40 roundabout at Junction 9 - take the A46 signposted to Coventry and Warwick and there is a long slip road into the services.

Please post if you are interested in meeting there;

LoTTie


----------



## TTbabe (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi,

Is this still going ahead? I would definately be up for it & it would be my first crusie with TTOC xxx[/b]


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Me, me, me. Probableeeeee.


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

TTbabe said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is this still going ahead? I would definately be up for it & it would be my first crusie with TTOC xxx[/b]


Excellent!! Yes, it is definitely happening, I'll post some details of a meeting point - I see you are in Oxfordshire - assume you'll probably be using M40/A46 - I'll probably aim to meet near to Warwick and then we can convoy up to Nem's meet via M69/M1.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

TTbabe said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is this still going ahead? I would definately be up for it & it would be my first crusie with TTOC xxx[/b]


I'll add you to the list 

Nick


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Emma, will have a look to see if we can meet up on route or if we meet at the snipe, will let you know closer the date


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

OK - its only a week away!! 8)

I propose to meet at the BP Services on the Northbound A46 just after the M40 junction.

Location CV35 8RH.

Time of meeting - 9.30 for 9.45 leaving and then we can head across to the M1. 8)

the services are located about a mile from the M40 roundabout at Junction 9 - take the A46 signposted to Coventry and Warwick and there is a long slip road into the services.

Please post if you are interested in meeting there;

LoTTie


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi LoTTie,
We are up for your suggestion of the Cotswold day out in the sunshine after Easter. Post some details nearer to the time as I am sure it would muster up lots of interest.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

I might be up for a cotswold cruise meet if it's a saturday and i have no football on that day.  plus a garantee of some sunshine to have the top down.


----------



## P1LSY (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi Guys/Gals

Just become a proud MK2 Owner. (Well back in Oct) and would like to come along. Do you need to be a TTOC member, if so how and where do I join?

Alan


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

P1LSY said:


> Hi Guys/Gals
> 
> Just become a proud MK2 Owner. (Well back in Oct) and would like to come along. Do you need to be a TTOC member, if so how and where do I join?
> 
> Alan


Hi Alan

The meets are mainly organised by the TTOC reps, but you don't actually have to be a member to come along.

Of course tho, there are other benefits of joining up, click here for the TTOC shop for the memberships: http://ttoc.co.uk/catalog/index.php?cPath=42_22

Hope to see you next week.

Nick


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

P1LSY said:


> Hi Guys/Gals
> 
> Just become a proud MK2 Owner. (Well back in Oct) and would like to come along. Do you need to be a TTOC member, if so how and where do I join?
> 
> Alan


As Nem says, you can come along anyway - it would be great to see you and your car! Are you Warwickshire based? let me know if you are meeting up at the services and I'll keep my eyes peeled for you. Hope to see you next week! 

Lottie 8)


----------



## P1LSY (Oct 10, 2006)

Yes. From Rugby...so not too far for me?

Might me bringing the other half...I will confirm later in the week

See you


----------



## tt_pilot (May 27, 2006)

Count me in me too! (roster permitting.)


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

tt_pilot said:


> Count me in me too! (roster permitting.)


Excellent!! see you on Sunday! 8)


----------

